# 2001 Maxima - Problem with engine light



## Sheila Tonini (Aug 27, 2005)

I have never had a problem with my Maxima until recently. Since Feb 05, I have had my car into the dealership because the "check engine soon" light keeps coming on. The first repair seemed okay until just recently. I had the car back for service yesterday and the light is back on. The dealership wants me to bring the car back (of course). However, these repairs are very costly and I am looking for someone who has had a similar problem with the engine light. What could be the cause and what is the cure?
Any insights into this is greatly appreciated.


----------



## VQ35 Chic (Aug 30, 2005)

Hey Sheila,
I had a similar problem with my '00 GLE. All I did was took my car to Auto Zone and had them do a "FREE" diagnosis on my car. They told me what the problem was which was my MAF (mass airflow sensor). I picked one up for about $120 at the dealership and replaced it myself. Problem gone. I hope this helps. Your problem may or may not be the same.


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

See if you can find out exactly which diagnostic code it is... it may be in your paperwork or you can just call them and ask since they probably have it their records or you can just go to an auto parts store and they can pull the codes for free. Without the codes we can't really help you much.


----------



## wcgirling (Sep 2, 2005)

*Also have engine light on*



Sheila Tonini said:


> I have never had a problem with my Maxima until recently. Since Feb 05, I have had my car into the dealership because the "check engine soon" light keeps coming on. The first repair seemed okay until just recently. I had the car back for service yesterday and the light is back on. The dealership wants me to bring the car back (of course). However, these repairs are very costly and I am looking for someone who has had a similar problem with the engine light. What could be the cause and what is the cure?
> Any insights into this is greatly appreciated.


I have a 2002 Maxima GLE and have had some problems with the "Service Engine soon" light going on. The first thing done to remedy the problem was an EVAC canister repacement. That worked for about 3 months but now the light is back on. Any other ideas?


----------



## rps180 (Aug 20, 2005)

Like Puppetmaster said, you will need to find out what the exact diagnostic code is being stored. The ECM will make the service engine soon light some one for a lot of different problems, and the diagnostics code for the problem stored in the ECM will give you a better idea of what the problem might be.


----------

